# Trap-out/Laying Worker/Combine



## newbeezer

Forced (because I didn't want to see the bees killed) to do a very late season trap out in chimney 25ft. up due to the homeowner getting his house tented for termites.

Cone went on 10/17/17.
Didn't put in brood because I knew by the time they made a queen cell and she emerged it would be way too late for her to find drones.
I'm now on day 23 with a laying worker hive with several thousand bees.

QUESTION:
I have a 5 frame queen right nuc.
Should I use a push in cage in the nuc to protect the queen and then do a newspaper combine on the trap out with the nuc on top?

My thought is after the bees combine it should shut down the laying worker problem. Also I thought if I use a frame of open brood from one of my very strong hives in the trap out that might also suppress the laying workers.

I'm in Florida and the temp today is 81 deg.

Your thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees

I would place a double screen between the nuc and laying worker hive for several days to allow feramones to mix.
Maybe even shack each frame out side the hive with the laying worker before trying to combine them.


----------



## mike17l

I would not waste my time with old worn out bees and would just shake them out in the yard. However, the advice given by hoot owl is your best chance.


----------



## newbeezer

Thanks gentlemen for your posts.
@Hoot Owl - I have a double screen for my full size equipment but I don't have one for a nuc.


----------



## Adamd

LW's can overcome a small colony and kill the good queen. Suggest that the two colonies are brought together (if not already) and then move the LW hive away. The flyers will return to the nuc and should be accepted. You have collected a good proportion of the bees and not the laying workers themselves. After a week or so, you could then unite the LW colony on top of the queen-right one. Nothing is guaranteed though!


----------

